# Marca: Y. Li uomo d'affari falsificato.



## admin (18 Novembre 2017)

La eco dell'articolo del New York Times sta arrivando in tutto il mondo. Marca, celebre quotidiano sportivo spagnolo, titola:"Il nuovo proprietario cinese del Milan potrebbe essere un uomo d'affari "falsificato". All'interno dell'articolo viene citata l'inchiesta del NY e vengono sottolineate, tra le altre, le frodi per le quali è stata accusata e condannata la famiglia di Li.


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2017)

Ecco perchè serve, alla svelta, un comunicato di Li sulla questione.


----------



## Djici (18 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La eco dell'articolo del New York Times sta arrivando in tutto il mondo. Marca, celebre quotidiano sportivo spagnolo, titola:"Il nuovo proprietario cinese del Milan potrebbe essere un uomo d'affari "falsificato". All'interno dell'articolo viene citata l'inchiesta del NY e vengono sottolineate, tra le altre, le frodi per le quali è stata accusata e condannata la famiglia di Li.



Tutte cose che si potevano evitare.... sempre se tutto sia falso... roba tutt'altro che scontata.


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La eco dell'articolo del New York Times sta arrivando in tutto il mondo. Marca, celebre quotidiano sportivo spagnolo, titola:"Il nuovo proprietario cinese del Milan potrebbe essere un uomo d'affari "falsificato". All'interno dell'articolo viene citata l'inchiesta del NY e *vengono sottolineate, tra le altre, le frodi per le quali è stata accusata e condannata la famiglia di Li.*



Insomma stanno accusando Huarong e Haixia e quindi il controllante governo cinese di aver dato dei soldi ad un criminale. Se fossi in questi giornalisti la pianterei qui o inizirei seriamente a preoccuparmi...


----------



## alcyppa (18 Novembre 2017)

Testate importanti stanno attaccando pesantemente Li.

DEVE chiarire la questione.


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco perchè serve, alla svelta, un comunicato di Li sulla questione.





alcyppa ha scritto:


> Testate importanti stanno attaccando pesantemente Li.
> 
> DEVE chiarire la questione.



Non c'è nulla da chiarire, domandatevi perchè questi pseudogiornalisti di testate importanti non chiedono chiarimenti a chi gli ha dato i soldi in Cina. Non sarebbe uno scoop mondiale sapere che delle controllate dal governo cinese danno soldi a Li o no?


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La eco dell'articolo del New York Times sta arrivando in tutto il mondo. Marca, celebre quotidiano sportivo spagnolo, titola:"Il nuovo proprietario cinese del Milan potrebbe essere un uomo d'affari "falsificato". All'interno dell'articolo viene citata l'inchiesta del NY e vengono sottolineate, tra le altre, le frodi per le quali è stata accusata e condannata la famiglia di Li.



Giusto oggi ho visto il video di un pentito della mafia, tale mutulo, che parla apertemene di Silvio Berlusconi, Mangano e Dell’Utri. Travaglio ha scritto decine di libri chiedendosi da dove arrivavano i soldi iniziali di Berlusconi... però il male è Yonghong Li. Sia chiaro non dicendo il cinese, ma la stampa, di tutto il mondo, è ridicola


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Novembre 2017)

La questione non sarà mai chiarita, chi c'è dietro Li non vuole uscire e non uscirà mai


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La questione non sarà mai chiarita, chi c'è dietro Li non vuole uscire e non uscirà mai



Fino a quando i giornalisti non fanno il lavoro fatto bene: Vedere chi gli ha dato i soldi e andare a chiedere perchè. Ma non credo che abbiano il coraggio, gli interessa solo fare clickbating. Non nego che anche a me piacerebbe sentire cosa dicono i finanziatori.


----------



## jacky (18 Novembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La questione non sarà mai chiarita, chi c'è dietro Li non vuole uscire e non uscirà mai



Ma chi è lo scemo che si mette dietro Li, butta un miliardo nel Milan per non apparire mai e regala soldi a Berlusconi?
Non capisco proprio... davvero. Oggi il Milan non vale niente, non conta niente, così come tutto il movimento italiano.
Fare un'operazione del genere su di noi oggi è una str.... colossale.
Lo è anche per quanto riguarda l'Inter, ma almeno l'hanno pagata un terzo rispetto a noi.

Chi è lo scemo che ripiana 100 mln di bilancio per pagare Montella, Antonelli, Montolivo, Abate e... per finire Mirabelli, un signor nessuno portato da uno che di calcio non capisce niente per sua stessa ammissione.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (18 Novembre 2017)

L'unica cosa di cui sono certo è che questo clima di incertezza non può non ripercuotersi sulla squadra.


----------



## babsodiolinter (18 Novembre 2017)

Io sono sempre stato uno degli ottimisti,Ma le ultime notizie mi stanno facendo cambiare idea.
Non é che forse ci dobbiamo augurare che li non riesca a pagare il debito così andiamo in mani più sicure?


----------



## jacky (18 Novembre 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre stato uno degli ottimisti,Ma le ultime notizie mi stanno facendo cambiare idea.
> Non é che forse ci dobbiamo augurare che li non riesca a pagare il debito così andiamo in mani più sicure?



Beh le due cose possono anche essere slegate.
Se Li non dovesse riuscire a onorare il debito, sicuramente finiremmo nelle mani di uno che fiuta un buon affare a buon prezzo.
Viceversa portemmo anche far bene, ma bisogna creare un piano sportivo più solido (quello di Fassone è pura fuffa e teoria) formato da gente competente nell'area tecnica e sportiva (Maldini, Conte, ds...).


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Novembre 2017)

Non ce lo vedo Berlusconi che vende a un impostore


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> Beh le due cose possono anche essere slegate.
> Se Li non dovesse riuscire a onorare il debito, sicuramente finiremmo nelle mani di uno che fiuta un buon affare a buon prezzo.
> Viceversa portemmo anche far bene, ma bisogna creare un piano sportivo più solido (quello di Fassone è pura fuffa e teoria) formato da gente competente nell'area tecnica e sportiva (Maldini, Conte, ds...).



Chi lo dice che è pura fuffa e teoria? Maldini con quale ruolo? Conte ok. Il ds lo abbiamo già bisogna dargli tempo non mi pare che marotta facesse buone operazioni i primi anni.


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

Non rispondere a queste accuse equivale a confermare tutto. Queste accuse non aiutano la squadra, dividono la tifoseria e creano difficoltà in sede UEFA per il VA, con Highbridge per il rifinanziamento e con eventuali futuribili investitori o sponsor. La risposta ci deve essere e NON deve essere il solito monologo senza contradditorio. Devono esserci cose documentate e verificabili da tutti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La eco dell'articolo del New York Times sta arrivando in tutto il mondo. Marca, celebre quotidiano sportivo spagnolo, titola:"Il nuovo proprietario cinese del Milan potrebbe essere un uomo d'affari "falsificato". All'interno dell'articolo viene citata l'inchiesta del NY e vengono sottolineate, tra le altre, le frodi per le quali è stata accusata e condannata la famiglia di Li.



Marca è la voce del Real, che ci ritiene suoi rivali storici e ci rispetta molto. Sono molto preoccupati anche loro e giustamente.


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non rispondere a queste accuse equivale a confermare tutto. Queste accuse non aiutano la squadra, dividono la tifoseria e creano difficoltà in sede UEFA per il VA, con Highbridge per il rifinanziamento e con eventuali futuribili investitori o sponsor. La risposta ci deve essere e NON deve essere il solito monologo senza contradditorio. Devono esserci cose documentate e verificabili da tutti.



Cosa c'è da rispondere e verificare? Li si è fatto dare i soldi dalla cina e da elliot e ha preso il milan, lo ha iscritto in serie a regolarmente, sta pagando gli stipendi dei giocatori e tutto va bene a parte il campo. abbiamo notizie positive sul rifinanziamento in modo da liberarsi da elliot. Non mi preoccuperei più di tanto per le sparate dei giornalisti.


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Cosa c'è da rispondere e verificare? Li si è fatto dare i soldi dalla cina e da elliot e ha preso il milan, lo ha iscritto in serie a regolarmente, sta pagando gli stipendi dei giocatori e tutto va bene a parte il campo. abbiamo notizie positive sul rifinanziamento in modo da liberarsi da elliot. Non mi preoccuperei più di tanto per le sparate dei giornalisti.



Miopia pura la tua. Non puoi non renderti conto della risonanza che avrá questa inchiesta verso color o che decideranno il nostro futuro. Sponsor, investitori, UEFA, Highbridge. Non sforzarti che altri fondi americani ben più importanti di Highbridge hanno rifiutato il rifinanziamento proprio perché il Milan voleva rifinanziare entrambe i debiti e quello di Li non lo volevano rifinanziate. Fatti sta benedetta domanda sul perché hanno detto di no. Forse perché non ci sono garanzie sufficienti? No perché c'è il gombloddo


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Miopia pura la tua. Non puoi non renderti conto della risonanza che avrá questa inchiesta verso color o che decideranno il nostro futuro. Sponsor, investitori, UEFA, Highbridge. Non sforzarti che altri fondi americani ben più importanti di Highbridge hanno rifiutato il rifinanziamento proprio perché il Milan voleva rifinanziare entrambe i debiti e quello di Li non lo volevano rifinanziate. Fatti sta benedetta domanda sul perché hanno detto di no. Forse perché non ci sono garanzie sufficienti? No perché c'è il gombloddo



Ok, preferisco aspettare gli eventi. Magari hai ragione.


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Ok, preferisco aspettare gli eventi. Magari hai ragione.



Spero proprio di no.


----------



## bmb (18 Novembre 2017)

Sempre più probabile che il Berlusca abbia fatto rientrare i soldi


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sempre più probabile che il Berlusca abbia fatto rientrare i soldi



eh certo, è metteva a dirigere il milan quelli che sta contestando incluso l'allenatore e la difesa a 3 tanto odiata da Silviuccio


----------



## bmb (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> eh certo, è metteva a dirigere il milan quelli che sta contestando incluso l'allenatore e la difesa a 3 tanto odiata da Silviuccio



Tutta una manovra per ricomprarci, una volta ripresi i soldi della Veronica


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Tutta una manovra per ricomprarci, una volta ripresi i soldi della Veronica



Beh, non so a quanto ammonta il suo patrimonio attuale. Di sicuro la fininvest e figli ha i rubinetti chiusi.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco perchè serve, alla svelta, un comunicato di Li sulla questione.



dubito arriverà..... Comunque a questo punto l'attacco è ormai totale, ben presto ci saranno ribaltoni mi sa.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Insomma stanno accusando Huarong e Haixia e quindi il controllante governo cinese di aver dato dei soldi ad un criminale. Se fossi in questi giornalisti la pianterei qui o inizirei seriamente a preoccuparmi...



no dai ti prego, dimmi che stai scherzando.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Novembre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma chi è lo scemo che si mette dietro Li, butta un miliardo nel Milan per non apparire mai e regala soldi a Berlusconi?
> Non capisco proprio... davvero. Oggi il Milan non vale niente, non conta niente, così come tutto il movimento italiano.
> Fare un'operazione del genere su di noi oggi è una str.... colossale.
> Lo è anche per quanto riguarda l'Inter, ma almeno l'hanno pagata un terzo rispetto a noi.
> ...



io un nome ce l'ho...


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no dai ti prego, dimmi che stai scherzando.



No, affatto. Quale sarebbe l'inesattezza escludendo la mia considerazione finale?


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> No, affatto. Quale sarebbe l'inesattezza escludendo la mia considerazione finale?



haixia e Huarong non risultano ad oggi azionisti del Milan. Mi dici cortesemente dove trovi questo dato? ma secondo te il NY Times è un giornaletto da quattro soldi? ma hai la minima idea di cosa sia??? per non parlare di Bloomberg e di altre agenzie finanziare estere che hanno criticato pesantemente. Ma aprite questi benedetti occhi!


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> haixia e Huarong non risultano ad oggi azionisti del Milan. Mi dici cortesemente dove trovi questo dato? ma secondo te il NY Times è un giornaletto da quattro soldi? ma hai la minima idea di cosa sia??? per non parlare di Bloomberg e di altre agenzie finanziare estere che hanno criticato pesantemente. Ma aprite questi benedetti occhi!



Non ho detto che sono azionisti del milan. Quindi mi pare di capire che tu non sai da chi ha preso tutti i soldi(esclusi 300 Elliot) il signor Li per fare quest'operazione?


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che sono azionisti del milan. Quindi mi pare di capire che tu non sai da chi ha preso tutti i soldi(esclusi 300 Elliot) per fare quest'operazione?



nono non è che non li so io, non li sa nessuno!  anzi qualcosa la so, da paradisi fiscali attraverso giri di scatole cinesi.


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> nono non è che non li so io, non li sa nessuno!  anzi qualcosa la so, da paradisi fiscali attraverso giri di scatole cinesi.



Ecco bravo, quindi qualcuno ha messo la grana. Un giornalista serio oltre che dire che uno è morto di fame, poco di buono ectt dovrebbe anche seguire i soldi e scoprire di chi sono. Questo sto dicendo.


----------



## sballotello (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Ecco bravo, quindi qualcuno ha messo la grana. Un giornalista serio oltre che dire che uno è morto di fame, poco di buono ectt dovrebbe anche seguire i soldi e scoprire di chi sono. Questo sto dicendo.



scherzi? dovrebbero persino lavorare? e perchè? piu facile cosi no..


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Ecco bravo, quindi qualcuno ha messo la grana. Un giornalista serio oltre che dire che uno è morto di fame, poco di buono ectt dovrebbe anche seguire i soldi e scoprire di chi sono. Questo sto dicendo.



e il Ny Times così come altre testate stanno dicendo in maniera indiretta, per chi ancora non lo ha capito, che non sono di Li! ma tranquilli abbiamo lo stato cinese dietro 


P.S. anche volendo non si potrà sapere mai. Nemmeno la guardia di finanza può.


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e il Ny Times così come altre testate stanno dicendo in maniera indiretta, per chi ancora non lo ha capito, che non sono di Li! ma tranquilli abbiamo lo stato cinese dietro
> 
> 
> P.S. anche volendo non si potrà sapere mai. Nemmeno la guardia di finanza può.



Solo una domanda: che minghia ci fa Lu Bo nel cda del milan?


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> scherzi? dovrebbero persino lavorare? e perchè? piu facile cosi no..



Niente. Si scredita pura il più importante quotidiano al mondo. Va bene così. Tutti inventano balle sul Milan. Ma se Fassone parla è un oracolo. Per quale assurdo motivo devo ancora capirlo però. Cioè un inchiesta dove 3 giornalisti vanno in Cina a visitare le sedi delle imprese che vengono dichiarate in capo a Li, che intervistano le società coinvolte nelle proprietà dichiarate da Li, che ci fanno scoprire che fratello e padre di Li stanno in carcere per frode dovrebbero poter risalire ad un giro di soldi che nemmeno l' FBI sarebbe in grado di seguire. Pazzesco


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Solo una domanda: che minghia ci fa Lu Bo nel cda del milan?



a titolo personale, probabilmente amico di Li, se non sbaglio vengono dalla stessa provincia. Non escludo possa aver prestato qualcosa a Li per avere qualche azione del Milan. Sia chiaro io non dico che questo Li non abbia azioni del Milan, anzi probabilmente ne ha, altrimenti non si potrebbero fare determinate cose, ma non è quello che vogliono far credere. Per me, ripeto per me, è solo una testa di legno per qualcuno italianissimo.


----------



## sballotello (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Solo una domanda: che minghia ci fa Lu Bo nel cda del milan?



Bo


----------



## Djici (18 Novembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Bo


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Bo





Djici ha scritto:


>


----------



## sballotello (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Solo una domanda: che minghia ci fa Lu Bo nel cda del milan?



seriamente, la risposta alla tua domanda è un po come uno tzunami: porta via tutto, almeno per quanto mi riguarda. Che caspita ci fa uno degli uomini più potenti della Cina nel CDA del Milan? sta scorporando? vende roba contraffatta? Comanda?


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> seriamente, la risposta alla tua domanda è un po come uno tzunami: porta via tutto, almeno per quanto mi riguarda. Che caspita ci fa uno degli uomini più potenti della Cina nel CDA del Milan? sta scorporando? vende roba contraffatta? Comanda?



Bo  magari c'è qualche legame con Haixia capital managment?


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> seriamente, la risposta alla tua domanda è un po come uno tzunami: porta via tutto, almeno per quanto mi riguarda. Che caspita ci fa uno degli uomini più potenti della Cina nel CDA del Milan? sta scorporando? vende roba contraffatta? Comanda?



Sei tremendamente male informato. All' interno del CDA Lu Bo conta come il 2 di picche. Esattamente come Fassone, come Xu Renshuo e come lo stesso Yonghong Li e come Han Li (che poi chi **** è questo qua?). Non figura come azionista del milan Lu Bo e nemmeno Haixia, ficcatevelo in testa. E nemmeno Huarong col suo ruggito esiste nell' organigramma o negli investitori. Vi siete costruiti un castello in aria senza fondamenta.


----------



## Aron (18 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dubito arriverà..... Comunque a questo punto l'attacco è ormai totale, ben presto ci saranno ribaltoni mi sa.



Non ritengo casuale l'organizzazione dell'intervista di Fassone concessa ai tifosi. Era al corrente che le acque si sarebbero agitate.

Al tempo stesso, chi ha agitato le acque sa che poteva farlo più liberamente rispetto a prima...


----------



## sballotello (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Sei tremendamente male informato. All' interno del CDA Lu Bo conta come il 2 di picche. Esattamente come Fassone, come Xu Renshuo e come lo stesso Yonghong Li e come Han Li (che poi chi **** è questo qua?). Non figura come azionista del milan Lu Bo e nemmeno Haixia, ficcatevelo in testa. E nemmeno Huarong col suo ruggito esiste nell' organigramma o negli investitori. Vi siete costruiti un castello in aria senza fondamenta.



e secondo te Lu Bo, di cui conosciamo tutto, possiamo dire che sia venuto a farsi fare le pernacchie in italia?


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> e secondo te Lu Bo, di cui conosciamo tutto, possiamo dire che sia venuto a fare fare le pernacchie in italia?



Si secondo alcuni(tipo krull) è una sorta di trombettiere e grande amico di Yongong Li. Solo per questo figura nel nostro cda


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Si secondo alcuni(tipo krull) è una sorta di trombettiere e grande amico di Yongong Li. Solo per questo figura nel nostro cda



domanda semplice, se avesse lo stesso ruolo che ha Scaroni nel Cda, ovvero rappresenta Haixia, come mai Fassone non parla di questa società come creditore? mentre parla solo di Elliott? fratello rossonero, più in alto vai con questi voli pindarici più il tonfo sarà grande quando capirai tutto.


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> e secondo te Lu Bo, di cui conosciamo tutto, possiamo dire che sia venuto a farsi fare le pernacchie in italia?



Qui sta il problema. Nessuno sa che cosa ci sta a fare. Ma le certezze assolute sono che nel CDA non ha nessunissimo potere. Non figura in nessun modo come azionista. Non era presente nell' ultimo CDA e non era presente alla presentazione di Milan China. Per questo ti giro la domanda. Ma perchè siete così convinti che Haixia abbia interessi nel Milan se non ci cacano manco di striscio e non risultano impegni in società a nessunissimo livello? Perché se finissimo in mano ad Elliott loro non potrebbero fare assolutamente niente. Continuate a raccontarvi una realtà che non esiste aggrappandovi a questo personaggio che, di fatto, non ha nessun incarico


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Si secondo alcuni(tipo krull) è una sorta di trombettiere e grande amico di Yongong Li. Solo per questo figura nel nostro cda



Ha la stessa importanza di un Han Li. Ossia pari a 0. Se ce mettono un cartonato al posto di sti 2 fantocci fanno prima.


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ha la stessa importanza di un Han Li. Ossia pari a 0. Se ce mettono un cartonato al posto di sti 2 fantocci fanno prima.



infatti guarda era proprio quello che intendevo, ci mettevano uno scappato di casa cinese magari residente a milano facevano prima


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> domanda semplice, se avesse lo stesso ruolo che ha Scaroni nel Cda, ovvero rappresenta Haixia, come mai Fassone non parla di questa società come creditore? mentre parla solo di Elliott? fratello rossonero, più in alto vai con questi voli pindarici più il tonfo sarà grande quando capirai tutto.



Questo ti dovrebbe far venire il dubbio che non siano solo semplici creditori. Altro non so, tocca aspettare!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> haixia e Huarong non risultano ad oggi azionisti del Milan. Mi dici cortesemente dove trovi questo dato? *ma secondo te il NY Times è un giornaletto da quattro soldi? ma hai la minima idea di cosa sia??*? per non parlare di Bloomberg e di altre agenzie finanziare estere che hanno criticato pesantemente. Ma aprite questi benedetti occhi!



Sul new york times scrive pure beppe severgnini, fa te 

Onestamente parlando, ormai sono tutti giornaletti da quattro soldi. Tutte le testate giornalistiche del globo proprio. Questo lasciando da parte la questione Milan. Avranno pure ragione ogni tanto su qualche cosa, ma in generale nessun media ad oggi ha una credibilità reale e inoppugnabile purtroppo


----------



## sballotello (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Qui sta il problema. Nessuno sa che cosa ci sta a fare. Ma le certezze assolute sono che nel CDA non ha nessunissimo potere. Non figura in nessun modo come azionista. Non era presente nell' ultimo CDA e non era presente alla presentazione di Milan China. Per questo ti giro la domanda. Ma perchè siete così convinti che Haixia abbia interessi nel Milan se non ci cacano manco di striscio e non risultano impegni in società a nessunissimo livello? Perché se finissimo in mano ad Elliott loro non potrebbero fare assolutamente niente. Continuate a raccontarvi una realtà che non esiste aggrappandovi a questo personaggio che, di fatto, non ha nessun incarico



il fatto che la prima tranche dei soldi arrivi da Haxia, i cui documenti li abbiamo visti tutti e che il suo direttore sia nel cda , qualcosa vorrà dire. Che poi sia nella veste dell'ennesimo ente che ha concesso un prestito al prestanome Y. Li o come socio, questo non lo so.


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> il fatto che la prima tranche dei soldi arrivi da Haxia, i cui documenti li abbiamo visti tutti e che il suo direttore sia nel cda , qualcosa vorrà dire. Che poi sia nella veste dell'ennesimo ente che ha concesso un prestito al prestanome Y. Li o come socio, questo non lo so.



Ma quali? Degli aumenti di capitale? No. Quelli arrivano da Honk Kong da un conto corrente che "si ipotizza" essere di Li ma certezze non se ne hanno. Anche Huarong partecipa agli anticipi del closing ma poi sparisce dagli organigrammi completamente. Il problema rimane. All' UEFA, ad Highbridge e a noi tifosi serve chiarezza assoluta sulla società.


----------



## Djici (18 Novembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> il fatto che la prima tranche dei soldi arrivi da Haxia, i cui documenti li abbiamo visti tutti e che il suo direttore sia nel cda , qualcosa vorrà dire. Che poi sia nella veste dell'ennesimo ente che ha concesso un prestito al prestanome Y. Li o come socio, questo non lo so.



Ma perche dovrebbero essere investitori invece di semplici finanziatori ?
Se compro una casa facendo un mutuo da BNP Paribas-Fortis (banca francese) non e che sono loro a comprare la casa, mi prestano solo i soldi.


----------



## sballotello (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma quali? Degli aumenti di capitale? No. Quelli arrivano da Honk Kong da un conto corrente che "si ipotizza" essere di Li ma certezze non se ne hanno. Anche Huarong partecipa agli anticipi del closing ma poi sparisce dagli organigrammi completamente. Il problema rimane. All' UEFA, ad Highbridge e a noi tifosi serve chiarezza assoluta sulla società.



i documenti dei primi 100 milioni del preliminare di acquisto del Milan, pubblicati dal sito di Fininvest


----------



## sballotello (18 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma perche dovrebbero essere investitori invece di semplici finanziatori ?
> Se compro una casa facendo un mutuo da BNP Paribas-Fortis (banca francese) non e che sono loro a comprare la casa, mi prestano solo i soldi.



infatti non ho mica detto il contrario, ho soltanto detto che non so in quale veste abbiano messi questi soldi.


----------



## Djici (18 Novembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> i documenti dei primi 100 milioni del preliminare di acquisto del Milan, pubblicati dal sito di Fininvest



Per me quelli sono stati prestati a LI che aveva abbastanza proprieta (da mettere in pegno) per avere l'assegno di 100 mln.


----------



## Djici (18 Novembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> infatti non ho mica detto il contrario, ho soltanto detto che non so in quale veste abbiano messi questi soldi.



Quale altra banca al mondo va a comprare una squadra di calcio ?


----------



## sballotello (18 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quale altra banca al mondo va a comprare una squadra di calcio ?



unicredit ha ancora quote dell' as roma


----------



## Djici (18 Novembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> unicredit ha ancora quote dell' as roma



Unicredit non ha mai comprato la roma, l'ha ricevuta in omaggio


----------



## sballotello (18 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Unicredit non ha mai comprato la roma, l'ha ricevuta in omaggio



la vecchia Capitalia aveva la lazio..eh si, ste banche stanno lontane dal calcio.


----------



## Djici (18 Novembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> la vecchia Capitalia aveva la lazio..eh si, ste banche stanno lontane dal calcio.



Capitalia ha avuto la Lazio esattamente come Unicredit ha avuto la Roma.

Non esistono banche che spendono soldi per comprare la totalita e nemmeno una sola parte di una squadra di calcio.


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Si riparte con lo scorporo LOL

Pazzesco


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Si riparte con lo scorporo LOL
> 
> Pazzesco



Ma anziché postare sarcasmo da bimbominkia ogni volta ce la fai ad argomentare una tua opinione se ne hai una o per te Fassone é Dio unico ed indiscutibile?


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> unicredit ha ancora quote dell' as roma



In realtà al debito é subentrata Goldman.


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> i documenti dei primi 100 milioni del preliminare di acquisto del Milan, pubblicati dal sito di Fininvest



Te l'ho scritto, si parlava degli aumenti di capitale non dei soldi nel closing. Lo stesso ha fatto Huarong. Ma entrambe nel CDA non contano nulla (Huarong non ha più nulla a che fare col milan) e non figurano negli azionisti. Come fanno ad essere proprietari del Milan se non sono azionisti?


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma anziché postare sarcasmo da bimbominkia ogni volta ce la fai ad argomentare una tua opinione se ne hai una o per te Fassone é Dio unico ed indiscutibile?



Innanzitutto Fassone per me non è assolutamente un dio anche perché non l'ho mai detto, e sta sbagliando tutto da agosto 

Secondo punto, ho argomentato per una serata ieri ma tanto con te e' come non farlo, tanto hai le tue idee e le ripeti ogni post

E io continuo a pensare che continuare a credere che ci sia Berlusconi dietro a tutto sia veramente pazzesco. 
E continuare a parlare di scorpori è veramente una teoria che non sta in piedi, quindi rido quanto voglio..


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto Fassone per me non è assolutamente un dio anche perché non l'ho mai detto, e sta sbagliando tutto da agosto
> 
> Secondo punto, ho argomentato per una serata ieri ma tanto con te e' come non farlo, tanto hai le tue idee e le ripeti ogni post
> 
> ...



Ma mi hai mai sentito parlare di scorporo? Qui si tratta di discutere un inchiesta che dimostra con prove, fatti e richieste di contradditorio rifiutate che il nostro presidente non garantisce solidità. Ti ho ripetuto che Haixia non ha azioni nel Milan e mi hai ignorato. Ma questo perché ti ostini a credere che sia una mia opinione ma non é così. Sono cose documentate nello statuto e nell'organigramma e nelle documentazioni. Ho spiegato come é cambiato lo statuto del CDA che dimostra che di fatto il proprietario del club non é Li ma Elliott ed anche qui perculi. Il problema è che prendete per buono ciò che dice Fassone che però è furbo e dice sempre la verità a metà e senza contradditorio, risponde sempre in modo vago a domande specifiche o non risponde proprio. Io la mia idea la cambio nel momento in cui sarà fatta chiarezza in modo inequivocabile, fino ad allora sto ai fatti che ad oggi dicono che non abbiamo una proprietà. Non citarmi per piacere il mercato perché davvero finiamo nel ridicolo.


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma mi hai mai sentito parlare di scorporo? Qui si tratta di discutere un inchiesta che dimostra con prove, fatti e richieste di contradditorio rifiutate che il nostro presidente non garantisce solidità. Ti ho ripetuto che Haixia non ha azioni nel Milan e mi hai ignorato. Ma questo perché ti ostini a credere che sia una mia opinione ma non é così. Sono cose documentate nello statuto e nell'organigramma e nelle documentazioni. Ho spiegato come é cambiato lo statuto del CDA che dimostra che di fatto il proprietario del club non é Li ma Elliott ed anche qui perculi. Il problema è che prendete per buono ciò che dice Fassone che però è furbo e dice sempre la verità a metà e senza contradditorio, risponde sempre in modo vago a domande specifiche o non risponde proprio. Io la mia idea la cambio nel momento in cui sarà fatta chiarezza in modo inequivocabile, fino ad allora sto ai fatti che ad oggi dicono che non abbiamo una proprietà. Non citarmi per piacere il mercato perché davvero finiamo nel ridicolo.



Allora perché ti risenti se mi viene da ridere quando sento parlare di scorpori???


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Allora perché ti risenti se mi viene da ridere quando sento parlare di scorpori???


Dai...


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Novembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto Fassone per me non è assolutamente un dio anche perché non l'ho mai detto, e sta sbagliando tutto da agosto
> 
> Secondo punto, ho argomentato per una serata ieri ma tanto con te e' come non farlo, tanto hai le tue idee e le ripeti ogni post
> 
> ...



quelli che parlano di scorporo non hanno la minima idea di cosa sia. Mi dispiace che ancora vi attacchiate alla parola e non capite cosa sta accadendo.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Novembre 2017)

Ragazzi.... *uscite tutti a bere una birra, basta corrodervi il fegato con sta storia* (se dovete proprio farlo, almeno che sia per 2-3 buone lager).

Meno male che oggi si giocava


----------



## Igniorante (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Insomma stanno accusando Huarong e Haixia e quindi il controllante governo cinese di aver dato dei soldi ad un criminale. Se fossi in questi giornalisti la pianterei qui o inizirei seriamente a preoccuparmi...



Ti sei dimenticato Robin Li e Jack Ma.
Dai su, basta con sta storia del Governo Cinese.


----------



## fra29 (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Solo una domanda: che minghia ci fa Lu Bo nel cda del milan?



Io mi porrei più il problema degli altri nomi, di Scaroni su tutti visto che sono vicinissimi a SB


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io mi porrei più il problema degli altri nomi, di Scaroni su tutti visto che sono vicinissimi a SB



Scaroni è vicino a tutti i grandi gruppi specie bancari. Penso sia piu vicino a elliot che a sb. è in ogni caso silvio non sarebbe piu in grado comprare e figuriamoci di gestire una cosa del genere. Spesso ci scordiamo che questo cia 80anni e passa suonati....


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ti sei dimenticato Robin Li e Jack Ma.
> Dai su, basta con sta storia del Governo Cinese.



Piuttosto basta con le stupidaggini visto che Yongong Li e la sua cordata fino a prova contraria hanno messo oltre 500 milioni in contanti e ha fatto debiti per altri 300 milioni. Se volete credere che Li abbia messo personalmente i soldi liberi di farlo.


----------



## mabadi (19 Novembre 2017)

semplice dietro a Eliot sta qualcuno dietro YL qualcun altro, qualcos'altro e quindi quel qualcuno appena ha visto che forse YL aveva trovato un fondo per prendere la quota di Eliot ha attivato tutto l'attivabile per evitare che accada.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Piuttosto basta con le stupidaggini visto che Yongong Li e la sua cordata fino a prova contraria hanno messo oltre 500 milioni in contanti e ha fatto debiti per altri 300 milioni. Se volete credere che Li abbia messo personalmente i soldi liberi di farlo.



La stai facendo passare come una cosa impossibile, in realtà è prassi usuale dare in garanzia il proprio patrimonio finanziario ed immobiliare, anche per chi guadagna 1500 euro al mese.
Per me tutto passa dal famoso ed eventuale sblocco degli investimenti, che forse già a Luglio ci ha frenato nel mercato. Se ci sarà e se qualche investitore si dimostrerà interessato, allora il piano di Li potrà mettersi un moto e noi per primi ne gioveremo. Ad oggi la situazione è molto nebulosa, purtroppo.


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La stai facendo passare come una cosa impossibile, in realtà è prassi usuale dare in garanzia il proprio patrimonio finanziario ed immobiliare, anche per chi guadagna 1500 euro al mese.
> Per me tutto passa dal famoso ed eventuale sblocco degli investimenti, che forse già a Luglio ci ha frenato nel mercato. Se ci sarà e se qualche investitore si dimostrerà interessato, allora il piano di Li potrà mettersi un moto e noi per primi ne gioveremo. Ad oggi la situazione è molto nebulosa, purtroppo.



Quindi questo tread è proprio inutile visto che stanno dicendo in pratica che è un morto di fame. O se non lo fosse è davvero avesse messo in garanzia l'intero patrimonio(500 milioni?) è uno degli uomini piu pazzi del mondo. Delle due una...

La situazione è nebulosa intanto siamo iscritti in serie a , hanno fatto mercato(record di spesa italiano) e stanno pagando tutti gli stipendi e stanno trattando il rifinanziamento(come fanno inda e roma ad esempio). Se non fosse nebulosa non so cosa avremmo in piu? Il feticcio del presidente patron miliardario?


----------



## Igniorante (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Quindi questo tread è proprio inutile visto che stanno dicendo in pratica che è un morto di fame. O se non lo fosse è davvero avesse messo in garanzia l'intero patrimonio(500 milioni?) è uno degli uomini piu pazzi del mondo. Delle due una...
> 
> La situazione è nebulosa intanto siamo iscritti in serie a , hanno fatto mercato(record di spesa italiano) e stanno pagando tutti gli stipendi e stanno trattando il rifinanziamento(come fanno inda e roma ad esempio). Se non fosse nebulosa non so cosa avremmo in piu? Il feticcio del presidente patron miliardario?



In Italiano l'aggettivo "nebuloso" significa "poco chiaro, non definito". Tutto il resto è solo un'elucubrazione tua personale.


----------

